# Need explaination about kernel vga=791 boot parameter

## colag

Hi,

http://pierre.baudu.in/other/grub.vga.modes.html

```

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-6-686 root=/dev/sda7 ro vga=791

```

From that link, 16 bit color,(65K) , 1024x768, 791 . How is 791 calculated? How does 791 come? Can anyone please explain?

Any answer will be highly appreciate.

Thanks in advance

----------

## eccerr0r

They're related to the modes your VGA BIOS assigns to each video.  Most likely this is VESA compatible VGA BIOS and were virtually arbitrarily chosen by VESA, other than it's 512 (0x200) plus the VESA mode number.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions

----------

